# MAC FAQ: Palettes and Pan-form products



## martygreene (Jun 4, 2005)

What are palettes?
MAC palettes are slim, black, hard plastic cases that can house multiple pans of eye shadow, blush or sheer shimmer powder.

What palettes are available through MAC?
MAC makes three types of palettes at this time, 4 pan eye shadow, 15 pan eye shadow, and six pan blush. MAC in the past made an 8 pan large eye shadow, when the company still produced eye shadows in both a large and small size. The price for these items seems to vary depending on location, however the prices when purchased through the 1-800 number for MAC are:

4 pan eye shadow $3.50 
15 pan eye shadow $12.50 
6 pan blush $14.50 
What is a pan-form blush/eye shadow?
All eye shadows and blushes that are part of the permanent line with MAC are available in PRO pan form. This means that the product is not housed in the normal flip-top compact as you are used to seeing at the stores and counters, but rather is just the little metal pan that houses the pressed product itself. PRO pan form products are sold in a small cardstock sleeve, and have a magnet and label on the back. PRO pan labels state the color and batch number, but do not indicate texture as the labels on the pots do.

The prices for pan form items are:

PRO pan eye shadow $10.00 
PRO pan blush $14.50 
PRO pan blushcreme $14.50


----------



## mzmehshell (Oct 24, 2005)

*Pro Palette Question*

I want to start depoting my eyeshowes but before I do I was wondering if the whole palette is magnetic or is just the bottom where the eyeshaows go? I wanted to get magnetic strips to put on the inside of the lid to label my eye shadows.


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

Only the pot is magnetic... sorry!


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2005)

Is there a palette that will fit the mineralize shadows??


----------



## martygreene (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Is there a palette that will fit the mineralize shadows??_

 
Due to the height of the mineralize products, there are not palettes which will accomidate them.


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2005)

That's what I thought. MAC should really come out with one though.


----------



## leppy (Dec 9, 2005)

Canadian prices would be nice as well.


----------



## martygreene (Dec 10, 2005)

international prices are listed in the international prices FAQ


----------



## birki (Dec 14, 2005)

anyone please help!!
do you know if MAC Pro Palettes are made in Indonesia?? I have received this palette instead of the MAC 15pan which i purchased from another gal in a local forum..Now she mentioned that the palette i received is a fake MAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...i really do not know what to do now...! but its what i indeed receive from her !! 

Image: http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/8800/dsc002904hq.jpg


----------



## martygreene (Dec 14, 2005)

That's a legitimate MAC 6 pan blush palette.


----------



## birki (Dec 14, 2005)

thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so much for helping me..
am i right to say that MAC Palettes are made in indonesia? 

thanks again..


----------



## martygreene (Dec 15, 2005)

yes, they are.


----------



## karen (Feb 16, 2006)

question about the 800#:

What is the right number to call from the US, and can anyone call it to order?
I need to buy some 15 palettes soon.

Thank you!


edit: nevermind, I found it myself. And for those that wonder, yes, anyone can call the number to order. I ordered a few 15 palettes from them last Friday.
The number and times available:
1-800-387-6707 available Monday through Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm Eastern Time


----------



## liltweekstar (Apr 22, 2006)

how much are each of the palettes?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liltweekstar* 
_how much are each of the palettes?_

 

As stated above in the text of the FAQ:
 Quote:

  What palettes are available through MAC?
MAC makes three types of palettes at this time, 4 pan eye shadow, 15 pan eye shadow, and six pan blush. MAC in the past made an 8 pan large eye shadow, when the company still produced eye shadows in both a large and small size. The price for these items seems to vary depending on location, however the prices when purchased through the 1-800 number for MAC are:

    * 4 pan eye shadow $3.50
    * 15 pan eye shadow $12.50
    * 6 pan blush $14.50


----------



## liltweekstar (Apr 22, 2006)

^ sorry about that. i just remember reading that stuff extremely late. thanks.


----------



## stevoulina (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey there!Do Milani blushes fit in the 6 pan blush palette?


----------



## MAC Mel (May 3, 2006)

wow...good info thanks


----------



## kathee (May 27, 2006)

Can you get a pan-form eyeshadow anywhere? Even a MAC counter?


----------



## ninabruja (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathee* 
_Can you get a pan-form eyeshadow anywhere? Even a MAC counter?_

 

no. pans are only available at freestanding and pro stores.


----------



## schackjj (May 28, 2006)

*Restrictions*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_As stated above in the text of the FAQ:_

 
They will NOT ship to Alaska, PERIOD. I used that number a couple of months ago. Ended up having to have my order shipped to a third party & paying again to have it reshipped to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great deal if you don't live up here though.


----------



## DaisySC (Jun 6, 2006)

How much is shipping for the 15 pan?


----------



## martygreene (Jun 6, 2006)

I believe that MAC PRO and ordering via the PRO hotline charges a flat shipping rate, however I do not recall what it is.


----------



## Katura (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm so excited! Oredering a couple 15's after work today!


----------



## thirdsthecharm (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm a total newbie so no one kill me...

The palettes and the shadows themselves are sold separately? Like, you can't just buy a set of, for example, neutral colored shadows in a palette?


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 30, 2006)

There are the premade quads and LE palettes , but i have never seen or could even fathom the reaction (or price) to a complete 15 count palette. So to answer your question premade quads, yes there are pre made quads. No there are not any premade x15 palettes. You buy the palette and all the e/s you want in it separately.


----------



## thirdsthecharm (Jun 30, 2006)

Ah, okay. Thank you very much!


----------



## tottui (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a question...

Can I order pan e/s and pan palettes bue phone even though I dont have a Mac-Pro card? If so, is it the same 1-800# or another one? Can I use shipping discount codes by phone?

Thank you!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Sep 21, 2006)

Can I buy my PRO pan form eyeshadows at a Freestanding store, or is it only available in Pro stores?!


----------



## notmyhand (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoHeartc0rex3* 
_Can I buy my PRO pan form eyeshadows at a Freestanding store, or is it only available in Pro stores?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pans and palettes are available at any freestanding store, not just Pro stores.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 22, 2006)

I recently bought a couple of e/s at a freestanding store (my first time in one) and was surprised to receive them in the regular containers, which was cool (just adds to my B2M collection).


----------



## notmyhand (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I recently bought a couple of e/s at a freestanding store (my first time in one) and was surprised to receive them in the regular containers, which was cool (just adds to my B2M collection)._

 
You have to specifically ask for them in the pan form, otherwise they just give them to you like regular.  Although, just to note, only permanent eyeshadows come in pan form, Limited Editions only come in the standard pots.


----------



## capytan (Sep 29, 2006)

So if the palettes themselves aren't magnetic, how do you keep the pans in the palette without using glue?


----------



## k_im (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 
_So if the palettes themselves aren't magnetic, how do you keep the pans in the palette without using glue?_

 
palettes are magnetic.. depotted e/s don't have magnets so you have to stick one on yourself. pro pans you purchase @ the store are magnetized though.


----------



## sandsonik (Oct 10, 2006)

*shadow pans?*

Can I order the pans through the 800 number also?  I just placed my order for the palettes, but I should have ordered some pans also; the prices on E-Bay are way higher than retail but I don't have a MAC free standing or pro store nearby.


----------



## Jillipede (Nov 1, 2006)

*Ordering pans*

I am not a MAC pro. Can I order the pans by calling the 1-800 number? Thanks in advance! Jillipede


----------



## cdn_girl (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *notmyhand* 

 
_You have to specifically ask for them in the pan form, otherwise they just give them to you like regular. Although, just to note, only permanent eyeshadows come in pan form, Limited Editions only come in the standard pots._

 

So how long does it take for a permanent e/s to become available in the pan form? For example, now that passionate has become a permanent e/s....when will we be able to get it for our palettes?


----------



## sandsonik (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jillipede* 

 
_I am not a MAC pro. Can I order the pans by calling the 1-800 number? Thanks in advance! Jillipede_

 
Anyone can order from the 800 number.


----------



## HeroinesHeroine (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 

 
_Canadian prices would be nice as well._

 
It would require extreme amounts of work on her part to include all currency prices for each Specktra user. If you are interested, find the price yourself.


----------



## Christina983 (Jan 7, 2007)

do urban decay e/s fit in MAC pallettes?

thanks in advance!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_do urban decay e/s fit in MAC pallettes?

thanks in advance!_

 
For a complete list of other e/s brands that fit into the MAC e/s palettes, check out http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25452


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 

 
_Canadian prices would be nice as well._

 
I only got into MAC this past summer, and the 15 pan palette I bought was 14.50CAD, while the eyeshadow pans were 12.50CAD.


----------



## trangB (Mar 22, 2007)

Will the price of the eye shadows be cheaper if I buy them in a palette?


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trangB* 

 
_Will the price of the eye shadows be cheaper if I buy them in a palette?_

 
yeah the regular price for e/s are $14 but in the pan form it would only cost you $9-$10.


----------



## trangB (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## dalgyal (Mar 29, 2007)

I went to the MAC store in SOHO in NYC today and picked up a few pans and palettes. The 4-palette is $3.50 but the e/s pans are $10.50 now.


----------



## 3jane (Apr 12, 2007)

What's the diameter of a MAC blush pan?  I don't own any, but I'm wondering if I can stick in larger eyeshadows (like the HiP ones) into the MAC blush palette.  TIA.


----------



## charli687 (Apr 13, 2007)

whats the difference between a pro pan eyeshadow palette and the pan eyeshadow palette?


----------



## BlahWah (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charli687* 

 
_whats the difference between a pro pan eyeshadow palette and the pan eyeshadow palette?_

 
They refer to the same item.  It's officially a "pro" pan palette, but since there's only one palette, dropping the "pro" is fine.


----------



## astronaut (May 6, 2007)

That's odd. I just recently bought my pallet for $12.00. Did the LOWER the price???!!


----------



## Eliza1985 (Aug 6, 2007)

The palettes are really awesome to have and you can also pop out the plastic piece that has the circle slots in it and then fit any shadows you want into the palette.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 17, 2007)

_Out of curiosity, has anyone gone out and bought a x15 palette and picked shadows for it, all at the same time._

_I priced it out, if I don't go to MAC for a month or so and then bought a x15 filled palette, it'd probably be the same price is if I went ever couple weeks randomly and spent 50 dollars here and there. 
_


----------



## cocolette (Nov 12, 2007)

well ive got an empty 15 palette and im going to a mac store for my birthday on wednesday...so i just might


----------



## sherrle (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Out of curiosity, has anyone gone out and bought a x15 palette and picked shadows for it, all at the same time.

I priced it out, if I don't go to MAC for a month or so and then bought a x15 filled palette, it'd probably be the same price is if I went ever couple weeks randomly and spent 50 dollars here and there. _

 
i think its more fun to a get a couple every week.  i got a 15 palette two weeks ago and got four shadows in it, then i went back last weekend and got 3 more.  $30 a week is certainly doable.  plus i think its more exciting when you finally do get it filled!

i definately have a problem though, i'm seriously at my mac store once a week spending at least $40.


----------



## arctical (Dec 25, 2007)

do mac's creme blushes fit into the blush palettes?

what other mac products can fit into the blush or eyeshadow palettes?
because there are a few MAC products that i havent seen in person, so i dont have a good idea of how big they are. i've seen them online, and creme blushes look the same size as the powders...
but im not sure.
if there are other mac products that can fit into the palettes other then the normal poweder forms of eyeshadows and blushes, please let me know!


----------



## minakokanmuri (Feb 28, 2008)

are empty palettes only available to Pro members at freestanding stores?


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_are empty palettes only available to Pro members at freestanding stores?_

 
No, palettes are available to everyone as well as pan-form eyeshadows. You have to go to a freestanding store though, not a counter. You can also order them through the phone.


----------



## Nails (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone know about the availabity of pans in Australia? I looked around the AUS website but no luck. I'm many miles from a counter, let alone a free standing store...


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 26, 2008)

how much does the 4-pan palette and refill eyeshadow pan cost now? is it still the same price. i bought the 15-pan palette last year for $12 and the refill eyeshadow pan for $10.50.


----------



## voguette (Jul 23, 2008)

Are the prices on the 1st page still correct? I've heard that the prices have increased... I want to know how much are the PRO pan blush refills (both powder and blushcreme) and the blush palettes x 6, as well, please. TIA.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nails* 

 
_Does anyone know about the availabity of pans in Australia? I looked around the AUS website but no luck. I'm many miles from a counter, let alone a free standing store..._

 
Sorry this is late but the pro pans are only avaliable at pro stores which are in melbourne and sydney, I think the prices are $25


----------



## dilana08 (Apr 27, 2009)

Are all the price listed on *Post#1* still valid?
I don't live in the US, but I really need to know.
Thank you.


----------



## shopaholic1981 (Feb 4, 2010)

The "Pro Palette Eye Shadow x 4" is now $5. http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/...UERY=  palette

The "Pro Palette Blush x 6" is $14. http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/...UERY=  palette

The "Pro Palette Eye Shadow x 15" is now $14. http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/...UERY=  palette

An "Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan" is $11. http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/...UERY=p  alette

A "Powder Blush/Pro Pallette Refill Pan" is $15.50. http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/...UERY=p  alette

So prices have definitely increased since then.


----------



## elb154 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arctical* 

 
_do mac's creme blushes fit into the blush palettes?

what other mac products can fit into the blush or eyeshadow palettes?
because there are a few MAC products that i havent seen in person, so i dont have a good idea of how big they are. i've seen them online, and creme blushes look the same size as the powders...
but im not sure.
if there are other mac products that can fit into the palettes other then the normal poweder forms of eyeshadows and blushes, please let me know!




_

 
I was wondering the same. Does the creme blush or any powders fit into the blush palettes?


----------

